# ufc 111



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

who you guys like,carwin or mirr?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Goin for Mir he needs revenge at Brock


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Goin for Mir he needs revenge at Brock


10-4, Mir will be the Interim HW Champ and Hardy doesn't stand a chance against St Pierre.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

agreed,i likr mir but im afraid he might get knocked out.hardy is going to take a beating.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree, I don't thing Hardy has what it takes against GSP. Never know tho....


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I say GSP kicks butt. And am hoping for mirr.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

GSP takes chances...most of the time he kicks some butt! def.a great entertainer!
my vote goes to him.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Who do they put against GSP? I agree Hardy isn't in his league but who else is in the same league? That said, sometimes a different style throws someone off and down goes the champ. Also - Mir wins by submission at 2:37 of the second round. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

"_Who do they put against GSP? I agree Hardy isn't in his league but who else is in the same league_?"

We can get GSP to pack on a few pounds, get Anderson Silva on a diet and drop a few then we'd have a hell of a fight.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think Carwin will win. hes an animal if he can stay on his feet. i really want to see him fight Lesnar. I do like Mir though.

GSP should win easily.

My buds are coming to watch it, should be good times...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> "_Who do they put against GSP? I agree Hardy isn't in his league but who else is in the same league_?"
> 
> We can get GSP to pack on a few pounds, get Anderson Silva on a diet and drop a few then we'd have a hell of a fight.



i hate to say it but silva would prob win. he is in his own class. you never know though:rockn:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

just as i thought...

GSP fight, yawn.. lame..


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

carwin is a beast.i hope he knocks out lesner.lesner is a a$$ wipe.ufc had to give him time to get roided up again after loosing all that weight from being sick.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll remove my foot from mouth, Carwin Tee'd off on Mir. I can't wait to see him take on Lesnar. GSP still owned Hardy although there wasn't much more than grappling action fo 25 min. I'll give Hardy one thing he's got heart, I thought his arm was gonna snap on that first arm-bar.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

very dissapointing night all together, but mir def couldnt stand with carwin and gsp should have wrenched that arm both times but he just held it, but he got the win easily and def controlled the fight the whole 25 min fo sho. wish there would have been more exciting fights and i cant wait to see edgar next one


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I assumed Mir would take it to the mat right away instead he was pinned against the cage and was held there until getting his head rattled. Might have been different if they went to the ground. Got to give it to Carwin though, heavy hands.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> very dissapointing night all together, but mir def couldnt stand with carwin and gsp should have wrenched that arm both times but he just held it, but he got the win easily and def controlled the fight the whole 25 min fo sho. wish there would have been more exciting fights and i cant wait to see edgar next one



+1

was it just me or did it look like GSP just gave up on the arm bar. i mean, did he realize he would have snapped his arm if he went farther... maybe he just didnt want to... but if he wont tap, crank on it man, he'll tap when it snaps...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm glad carwin whooped mir ... i like mir but its time for someone else to get a chance at lesner .


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

I bet he didnt want to break his arm cause he let up on both Betcha Hardy would be tappin like a fool if that arm snaped. 112 ought to be good. They are gettin a bunch of good fighters to throw down in that one


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Did any one else see the way GSP was watching the clock? A friend of mine figured Dana told him to go 5 rounds, but he should have snapped that arm for sure. Mir,,,well sad to see but I think if Carwin can stay on his feet he will knock out that big douche bag Lesnor the loser!!


----------

